# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  Φοβος για ΣΚΠ

## tzina2012

Καλησπερα σας κ καλως σας βρηκα.μετα απο αρκετο καιρο πιυ παλευω με την αγχωδη διαταραχη κ φαινοταν πως ολα ηταν καλα κ σχεδον ειχε ξεπεραστει με αγωγη κ ψυχοθεραπεια συμβαινει το εξης...αρχιζω γυμναστικη κ επειτα απο δυο μερες αρχιζουν να μουδιαζουν τα χερια μου πολυ εντονα απο τον αγκωνα κ κατω.να πονανε οι παλαμες,τσιμπηματα κλπ(να πω οτι εχω νιωσει του κοσμου τα συμπτωματα αλλα ποτε κατι τετοιο).να σηκωνω το χερι κ να μουδιαζει,να εκπνεω κ να μουδιαζουν τα ακρα.να ποναω ενω κραταω το κινητο ανασκελα,να μην ξερω που να βαλω τον αυχενα μου.δεν φοβαμαι κ παω σε ορθοπεδικο μιας κ σχεδον υπεφεεα κ ηταν πολυ ενοχλητικα τα συμπτωματα.μου γραφει ηλεκτρομυογραφξμα κ με διαβεβαιωνει πως δεν ειναι μυικο.με παραπεμπει σε νευρολογο για να δω μηπωςωειναι καποια μορφη σκληρυνσης....(???????).φυσικα τα παιζω.να σας ενημερωσω πως εχω κανει κ μαγνητικη εγκεφαλου τον γεναρη.του το ειπα κ μου ειπε πως δεν εχει σημασια.ισως χρειαστει να κανω κ στον αυχενα κ στην σπονδυλικη στηλη.ισως κ ξανα στο κεφαλι.φρικαρα.εχω κλεισει ραντεβου αλο βδομαδα να παω στην νευρολογο μου.ειχατε πουε παρομοια συμπτωματα η υποψιες οτι εχετε αυτη την ασθενεια?

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

εγω ενα πραγμα δεν εχω καταλαβει ως τωρα θελεις να κανεις γυμναστικη η μηπως δε σ αρεσει η γυμναστικη

----------


## 66psy

Νομιζω πως πρωτα πρεπει να δεις τα αποτελεσματα των εξετασεων και μετα να κρινεις αν προκειται για κατι ψυχολογικο..... 
το να μουδιαζουν τα χερια και γενικως τα ακρα ειναι συνηθες στο αγχος. οπως και γενικα μπορει να σωματοποιηθει με πολλα συμπτωματα το αγχος. 
αλλα πρωτα πρεπει να αποκλεισεις τον αλλον παραγοντα.
αν βγουν αρνητικες (μακαρι!) τοτε το βλεπεις απο αλλη οπτικη!
αν και γενικα ενταξει πολλα λενε οι γιατροι και το αγχος πολλες φορες μας μπερδευει επειδη σωματοποιειται..
αλλα ο γιατρος οφειλει πρωτα να αποκλεισει αλλα πιθανα αιτια, οπως και συ!

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

Τα χέρια μουδιάζουν και από αυχενικό σύνδρομο καθώς και από τενοντίτιδα. Πολύ πιθανό να είχες πρόβλημα στον αυχένα και να ζορίστηκε κάπου ή να μάγκωσε με την γυμναστική. Μπορεί να "μάγκωσαν" κάποια νεύρα στην σπονδυλική στήλη γενικά. Είναι το πιο πιθανό. Η σκλήρυνση κατά πλάκας δεν ξεκινάει τόσο απότομα απ´ ότι ξέρω.

----------


## tzina2012

Καλησπερα κ παλι παιδια.Αλεξανδρε μου αρεσει η γυμναστικη κ θελω να κανω.Αν ομως βρε παιδια ηταν τενοντιτιδα δεν θα το εβλεπαν στο ηλεκτρομυογραφημα?για αυχενικο το απεκλεισε..εχω ραντεβου την τριτη με την νευρολογο μου.τα συμπτωματα ειναι τα εξης...πονανε οι παλαμες μου κ τα νευρα απο τον αγκωνα κ κατω κ εξακολουθω να μην ξερω που να βαλω τον αυχενα.οταν εκπνεω μουδιαζουν τα χερια καποιες φορες..κ γενικα νιωθω πολυ κουρασμενη αν κ οντως ειμαι αυτο τον καιρο.

----------


## Unbreakable

περαστικα σου Τζινα,εμενα μου θυμιζει η ιστορια σου με την αγχωδη διαταραχη.
και γω για 2 χρονια παλευω,και κει που πηγαινα λιγο καλυτερα με αγωγη και ψυχοθεραπεια,εδω και 2 βδομαδες παιζει ενα νευρο/μυς κατω απο το ματι ολη μερα.
οτι να ναι...

δε θα χεις τπτ.απλα κι αλλο ενα ψυχοσωματικο ειναι αυτο που εχεις μαλλον.
περαστικα και παλι.

----------


## tzina2012

Μακαρι κ σε ευχαριστω για το κουραγιο...

----------


## tzina2012

Παιδια ταλαιπωρουμαι ακομα με εξετασεις.βρηκαν μια εστια στον αυχενα κ τρεχω τωρα παλι απο την αρχη τις εξετασεις.ξαναεκανα σημερα δυο μαγνητικες κεφαλι κ αυχενα ,αιματος κ την παρασκευη παρακεντηση.υπαρχει υπονοια εστιας 3.8 χιλιοστα χωρις να αντιδραει με το σκιαγραφικο.εχω φοβηθθει παρα πολυ.τρεμω για τα αποτελεσματα...σας εχει τυχει ποτε κατι αναλογο?

----------


## elis

επειδη εχω περασει αρκετα και σαφωσ δεν ξερω τι γινεται στη δικη σου περιπτωση
γενικα να σ πω οτι η γυμναστικη σ χαριζει ποιοτητα ζωησ και οτι και να ναι μην την αφησεισ

----------


## tzina2012

Παιδια τι κανετε?μετα απο πεντεμερες εκανα παλι μαγνητικη αυχενα κ δεν εδειξε κατι.εκανα κ στο κεφαλι κ παλι δεν εδειξε.η γιατρος ειπε οτι θα επαναλαβουμε τον οκτωβρη αλλη μια στον αυχενα απλα για να ειμαστε σιγουροι αν κ θεωρει οτι δεν εχω κατι.εγω ομως βρε παιδια εχω κολλησει στην πρωτη.κ φοβαμαι.επισης συνεχιζω διαφορα συμπτωματα με πρωτο κ κυριο τις μυικες συσπασεις σε ολο υο σωμα κ κυριως αριστερα στο ποδι.ειχα ξεπερασει ολο το ψυχολογικο κ αυτη η υποψια εστιας με εφερε πισω...

----------


## tzina2012

Παιδια εχει γινει ανυποφορη η κατασταση.οι μυικεςωσυσπασεις στα ποδια μρ εχουν τρελανει.τιε εχω ολη την ωρα.επισης πονανε πολυ τα ποδια μου σε σημειο να υποφερω καποιες στιγμες.παω για ηλεκτρομυογραφημα αυτη την εβδομαδα.φοβαμαι πολυ..γιατι δεν γραφει κανεις στο ποστ μου?θα ηθελα την ηνωμη σας.

----------


## deleted-member141015

Η γνώμη μου είναι να εμπιστευτείς αυτό που λένε οι εξετάσεις και να μην εμπιστεύεσαι γιατρούς που με το καλημέρα σου μιλάνε για πιθανές διαγνώσεις, χωρίς καν να έχουν κάνει σωστές εξετάσεις. Επίσης πήγαινε σε κάποιον πιο ψύχραιμο, πιο έμπειρο και πιο συντηρητικό γιατρό (που δεν προτείνει κατευθείαν νευρολόγους και δέκα μαγνητικές).

----------


## Remedy

την θεραπεια για το αγχος και την αντιστοιχη αγωγη την εχεις τελειωσει- σταματησει εντελως και ποσο καιρο πριν?

προτεινω να εξαντλησεις ο'τι προτεινει ενας εμπειρος γιατρος που θα εμπιστευθεις, καθοτι ειναι γνωστο τοις πασι οτι οι εξετασεις δεν "διαβαζονται" απο τον ασθενη η τους παραττρεχαμενους, αλλα απο τον γιατρο κι αφου αποκλεισεις συμφωνα με τις οδηγιες του τα παθολογικα αιτια, να σκεφτεις πως θα προχωρησεις, πιθανα με την βοηθεια του ψυχοθεραπευτη σου, εφοσον σε βοηθησε. αυτο προτεινουν κι οι σοβαροι ψυχολογοι απ οτι ξερω. 
εφοσον ο γιατρος σου θεωρει οτι υπαρχει ακομα ψαξιμο για να βεβαιωθειτε κι εφοσον τον εμπιστευεσαι, ακολουθα τις οδηγιες μεχρι να σιγουρευτειτε.

παραλληλα κανε οτι σε ευχαριστει και σου κανει καλο, οπως γυμναστικη που λεει ο ελις, η πρακτικες χαλαρωσης.

----------


## tzina2012

Τη θεραπεια την σταματησα τον μαη.παιδια δρν ξερω αν διαβασατε πιο κατω.εχω κανει κ.μαγνητικες κλπ.το θεμα ειναι οτι μεχρι να επαναλαβω θα παει οκτωβρης κ εγω αυτη τη στιγμη δεν μπορω απο τον πονο στα ποδια κ τις συνεχομενες συσπασεις.με αυτα εχω τρελαθει...

----------


## Remedy

> Τη θεραπεια την σταματησα τον μαη.παιδια δρν ξερω αν διαβασατε πιο κατω.εχω κανει κ.μαγνητικες κλπ.το θεμα ειναι οτι μεχρι να επαναλαβω θα παει οκτωβρης κ εγω αυτη τη στιγμη δεν μπορω απο τον πονο στα ποδια κ τις συνεχομενες συσπασεις.με αυτα εχω τρελαθει...


καλη μου, γιατι δεν επικοινωνεις με τον ψυχοθεραπευτη σου αφου βρηκες βοηθεια στο παρελθον?
την επαναληπτικη εξεταση μπορεις να την κανεις ακριβως οπως στο προτεινε ο γιατρος σου, δεν θα τον ακυρωσεις αν κανεις μια επισκεψη στον ψυχ σου. αλλα κανε μια συζητηση μαζι του για τον θεμα του στρες που σου προκαλει αυτη η αναμονη και η ολη ιστορια.

----------


## tzina2012

Remedy μου σε ευχαριστω καταρχην για τις απαντησεις.Την ψυχοθεραπεια δεν την εχω σταματησει κανω ακομα.Το θεμα ειναι ομως οτι ειμαι σε μια αναμονη.Δηλαδη εκανα τις μαγνητικες μια μπορει να ειχα κ θεμα στην αλλη δεν ειχα.το συμπτωμα ομως αυτο δεν φευγει κ θεωρω πως δεν εινσι ψυχολογικο.τα εχω φαει μρ το κουταλι υα ψυχοσωματικα.σημερα ξυπνησα κ επαιζαν ταμπουρλο τα ποδια απο τους σπασμους κ φυσικα η γνωστη ενοχληση πονο.μου ειπαν να κανω το ηλεκτρομυογραφημα μετα μαγνητικη μεσης αν χρειαστει κ μετα αγγειολογο.εχω τρελαθει να περενω.με την υποψια της εστιας ομως στην πρωτη μαγνητικη μου κολλαει να εχω κ την.παλιοαρωστεια διοτι απο αυτα πιυ ξερω δινει τετοια συμπτωματα..

----------


## Remedy

> Remedy μου σε ευχαριστω καταρχην για τις απαντησεις.Την ψυχοθεραπεια δεν την εχω σταματησει κανω ακομα.Το θεμα ειναι ομως οτι ειμαι σε μια αναμονη.Δηλαδη εκανα τις μαγνητικες μια μπορει να ειχα κ θεμα στην αλλη δεν ειχα.το συμπτωμα ομως αυτο δεν φευγει κ θεωρω πως δεν εινσι ψυχολογικο.τα εχω φαει μρ το κουταλι υα ψυχοσωματικα.σημερα ξυπνησα κ επαιζαν ταμπουρλο τα ποδια απο τους σπασμους κ φυσικα η γνωστη ενοχληση πονο.μου ειπαν να κανω το ηλεκτρομυογραφημα μετα μαγνητικη μεσης αν χρειαστει κ μετα αγγειολογο.εχω τρελαθει να περενω.με την υποψια της εστιας ομως στην πρωτη μαγνητικη μου κολλαει να εχω κ την.παλιοαρωστεια διοτι απο αυτα πιυ ξερω δινει τετοια συμπτωματα..


παρακαλω καλη μου, ευχομαι ολα να πανε καλα.
εφοσον συνεχιζεις ψυχοθεραπεια, θα το εχεις συζητησει με τον θεραπευτη σου.
αυτος τι γνωμη εχει? δεν μπορει να ειναι και αυτο ψυχοσωματικο?

περα απο αυτο, την "σκια" ηδη την τσεκαρες και δεν βρεθηκε κατι. η επαναληπτικη εξεταση που σου προτεινε ο γιατρος, ειναι για να βεβαιωθειτε. επομενως βρισκεσαι ηδη απο την πλευρα του "δεν υπαρχει προβλημα". δεν σε ανακουφιζει αυτο?

----------


## tzina2012

Με ανακουφιζει πολυ.απλα ρχω ενα συμπτωμα που δεν μπορω να εξηγησω με τιποτα.περιμενω τις περαιτερω εξετασεις μηπως βγαλω ακρη.απλα δεν μπορω να περπατησω σχεδον κ.οι συσπασεις φεν σταματανε.για αυτο εχω ανησυχησει παρα πολυ.η ψυχολογος μου δεν μπορει να πει κατι μσ σιγουρια κ ειναι κ καιρος πιυ περασα τα ψυχοσωματικα.το νιωθω κ μονη μου οτι δεν ειναι ψυχοσωματικο.

----------


## Remedy

> Με ανακουφιζει πολυ.απλα ρχω ενα συμπτωμα που δεν μπορω να εξηγησω με τιποτα.περιμενω τις περαιτερω εξετασεις μηπως βγαλω ακρη.απλα δεν μπορω να περπατησω σχεδον κ.οι συσπασεις φεν σταματανε.για αυτο εχω ανησυχησει παρα πολυ.η ψυχολογος μου δεν μπορει να πει κατι μσ σιγουρια κ ειναι κ καιρος πιυ περασα τα ψυχοσωματικα.το νιωθω κ μονη μου οτι δεν ειναι ψυχοσωματικο.


σοβαρο και υπευθυνο εκ μερους της να περιμενει να καταληξουν οι γιατροι οτι αποκλειεται κατι το παθολογικο. 

ωστοσο μπορει να κανει κατι για το αγχος που σου προκαλει το ολο θεμα. δεν σε βοηθαει σε αυτο?

----------


## deleted-member141015

> Τη θεραπεια την σταματησα τον μαη.παιδια δρν ξερω αν διαβασατε πιο κατω.εχω κανει κ.μαγνητικες κλπ.το θεμα ειναι οτι μεχρι να επαναλαβω θα παει οκτωβρης κ εγω αυτη τη στιγμη δεν μπορω απο τον πονο στα ποδια κ τις συνεχομενες συσπασεις.με αυτα εχω τρελαθει...


Το διάβασα ότι έχεις κάνει και μαγνητικές, όμως θεωρώ πως ο γιατρός που σου είπε 'μήπως είναι κάποια μορφή σκλήρυνσης' και σε παρέπεμψε σε νευρολόγο, δεν θα έπρεπε να κάνει υποθέσεις τη στιγμή που δεν ήξερε. Σίγουρα η ενημέρωση είναι σημαντική, αλλά μόνο όταν έχουμε κάτι χειροπιαστό, αλλιώς δημιουργείται περιττό άγχος στον ασθενή. Επίσης, πιο απλές εξετάσεις έχεις κάνει? Π.χ. αίματος?

Γνώμη μου είναι από τη στιγμή που έχεις ενοχλητικά συμπτώματα, να μην κάτσεις να σκας μέχρι τον Οκτώβρη, να συγκεντρώσεις τις εξετάσεις που ήδη έχεις κάνει και να πας να πάρεις μια 2η γνώμη από άλλο γιατρό, χωρίς να του πεις κάτι άλλο.

Πάντως έχε υπόψη ότι ο οργανισμός δεν λειτουργεί τέλεια, μπορεί κατά καιρούς να εμφανίζει μικροανωμαλίες που δεν έχουν ιδιαίτερη σημασία. Επίσης, ένας καλός φίλος γιατρός μου είχε πει πως αν βασιζόμασταν στα μικροευρήματα των μαγνητικών στη σπονδυλική στήλη-αυχένα κλπ, τότε θα τους βρίσκαμε όλους προβληματικούς και θα στους στέλναμε στο χειρουργείο ή στα βαριά φάρμακα. Δηλαδή αν μια μαγνητική δεν είναι απολύτως καθαρή, αυτό συνήθως δεν σημαίνει τίποτα ανησυχητικό.

Τη στιγμή όμως που ταλαιπωρείσαι από συμπτώματα, ψάξτο με άλλη μια γνώμη ή και άλλες εξετάσεις χωρίς να περιμένεις.

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Τζινα εχω. Διαβαση την προιγουμενη ιστορια σου.εχω και γω σημπτοματα οπως μυοικοι σπασμοι ιδιαίτερα στις γαμπες μπες στο προιγουμενο θεμα σου και διαβασε να δεις τι περναω και γω.

----------

